# The sex thread! (hopefully)



## Suze (May 28, 2007)

What about a sex thread with sex related questions? I see there is a lot of them on the boards so why not put them all in one place, so they would be easyer to find?

Just a thought...so if it's a bad idea(remove it please)
good idea( well...don't remove it )


Me first:

Is it just a myth that fat girls give better blowjobs ? If it's true, then why:huh: ?


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2007)

Not true for me. I don't give them


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Not true for me. I don't give them



why not? 

(it's ok for me, as long as i don't "finish"..maybe that means it's not true for me as well :S )


----------



## Emma (May 28, 2007)

I find it boring and it makes me feel a bit sick. lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> What about a sex thread with sex related questions? I see there is a lot of them on the boards so why not put them all in one place, so they would be easyer to find?
> 
> Just a thought...so if it's a bad idea(remove it please)
> good idea( well...don't remove it )
> ...



I've heard this before, with such "answers" given as.... "fat girls are so desperate for guys to like them that they put much more effort in"... to "because they enjoy food, they are better with their mouths". I think both are rubbish and I can't see why weight would mean a person gives a better blow job.


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> I find it boring and it makes me feel a bit sick. lol



fair enough.



Ruby Ripples said:


> I've heard this before, with such "answers" given as.... "fat girls are so desperate for guys to like them that they put much more effort in"... to "because they enjoy food, they are better with their mouths". I think both are rubbish and I can't see why weight would mean a person gives a better blow job.



my theory: guys who like heavier women and are afraid of what others may think use it as an excuse to have sex with them


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> my theory: guys who like heavier women and are afraid of what others may think use it as an excuse to have sex with them



ahhhhhh!!! That is a great deduction, I never thought of that, and it makes so much sense!!


----------



## imfree (May 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> fair enough.
> 
> 
> 
> my theory: guys who like heavier women and are afraid of what others may think use it as an excuse to have sex with them




.........That's probably true for most men who prefer heavier women, but I love
whole-body contact with an SSBBW so much that my whole body would feel
cheated if she only attended to my little wang!


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2007)

Because apprently all fat girls have an oral fixation and putting anything in their mouth is something they want all the time. Wouldn't gum be easier if this was the case  

*grins* but I like doing it, and been told repeatedly I'm good at it


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

Fat chick sex rocks.
Period.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 28, 2007)

i find that as a SSBBW that some positions are just NOT gonna happen, without a crane that is (humor people, humor) anyway have you ever had a partner whine cause they wanted to do it standing against the wall, with your legs behind your neck and your hands on the floor?

like seriously, as much as i would love love love to be on top, i have a knee that has definite other ideas...do the men whine (as one of mine did?)?


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 28, 2007)

I heard a horrible joke once on Jimmy Kimmel about fat girls and BJs, the joke being: Why are fat girls so good at giving head? Answer: Because they have to be.

Cause, you see, noonewantstohavesexwithfatgirls. THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP, stoopidfukker.


----------



## Chimpi (May 28, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> have you ever had a partner whine cause they wanted to do it standing against the wall, with your legs behind your neck and your hands on the floor?



I don't so much whine, but I don't think Erin and I have tried any standing positions at all. I conceivably cannot see how it would be possible, either, being that I am _so_ much taller than her, and she's definately a large girl. Standing up would be fun though. Maybe there could be some advice on that?



liz (di-va) said:


> Cause, you see, noonewantstohavesexwithfatgirls.



I do I do!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 28, 2007)

Just my 2 cents, I like the sex threads that exist on the main board and weight boards. They are there for "size" issues or topical fantasy issues, not really health related. 

I do think there are sex threads that would fit just fine on the health forum (maybe regarding hygiene or or something), but when you're just talking about fantasies or "I'm this size, so how do I....?"... I fine with them existing where people put them for both comfort, target audience, and more potential viewers.

ETA: I don't mean this thread, it's fine. I just meant moving existing/putting new threads here out of necessity.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I don't so much whine, but I don't think Erin and I have tried any standing positions at all. I conceivably cannot see how it would be possible, either, being that I am _so_ much taller than her, and she's definately a large girl. Standing up would be fun though. Maybe there could be some advice on that?
> 
> 
> 
> I do I do!




Have her stand up yet bend at the waist? with hands against the wall for balance? not quite the same as standing yet not that far off....


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 28, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> i find that as a SSBBW that some positions are just NOT gonna happen, without a crane that is (humor people, humor) anyway have you ever had a partner whine cause they wanted to do it standing against the wall, with your legs behind your neck and your hands on the floor?
> 
> like seriously, as much as i would love love love to be on top, i have a knee that has definite other ideas...do the men whine (as one of mine did?)?



I was with a guy who claimed to be an "out" FA, who according to himself had experience of other SSBBWs, some bigger than me. He had me in very odd positions that would NEVER have worked and that I could never have held myself in, without his help. Then he kinda petered out and gave up... like I was doing something wrong lol. He couldn't have made it any more obvious that he was disappointed in my "limitations". Had he REALLY known about ssbbw sex, we could have been in any of several great positions and had great fun! Yes, I could have shown him... but his attitude annoyed me so much that I had totally gone off the boil by then anyway.  

I have experienced men be surprised that .. I can't keep up with their fast walking... I can't walk for distances, I get hot easily, and I get puffed out. They can SEE my size and I always explain about my sore back, yet they still seem to think I should be jogging along blithely beside them, looking fresh as a daisy!  

A real FA is one who waits for me while I puff my way up the stairs to my third floor flat, or gets behind me, hands on my butt and laughs as he helps propel me up!  Now THAT is understanding!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 28, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> A real FA is one who waits for me while I puff my way up the stairs to my third floor flat, or gets behind me, hands on my butt and laughs as he helps propel me up!  Now THAT is understanding!




Amen, my fat sister!


----------



## UberAris (May 28, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Is it just a myth that fat girls give better blowjobs ? If it's true, then why:huh: ?



Well duh! Fat girls do EVERYTHING better


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 28, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Well duh! Fat girls do EVERYTHING better




YAY Correct Answer!!


----------



## love dubh (May 29, 2007)

Frenulum and the corpus spongiosum. That's where da party at, for those pleasuring their menfolk. 

I can elaborate. 

Yay sex education is good for something!


----------



## Pookie (May 29, 2007)

UberAris said:


> Well duh! Fat girls do EVERYTHING better




 thats the kinda answer!!


----------



## Paw Paw (May 29, 2007)

As far as BBW's giving better head, I agree. But, then again, I have not had much "skinny" experience. 

I have met a couple of the ladies, that just dive in. Asking was not even waited on. As a man who is extremely orally fixated, I can appreciate them.

GEF's suggestion about standing is something that also works well with bad knees, and the "doggy" position is painful. A bonus as well for runts like me. Otherwise I would never get it standing. As, I just cannot hold a 200# +, up against the wall. And I am too short otherwise.

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Suze (May 29, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Just my 2 cents, I like the sex threads that exist on the main board and weight boards. They are there for "size" issues or topical fantasy issues, not really health related.
> 
> I do think there are sex threads that would fit just fine on the health forum (maybe regarding hygiene or or something), but when you're just talking about fantasies or "I'm this size, so how do I....?"... I fine with them existing where people put them for both comfort, target audience, and more potential viewers.
> 
> ETA: I don't mean this thread, it's fine. I just meant moving existing/putting new threads here out of necessity.



off course


----------



## Arrhythmia (May 30, 2007)

Paw Paw said:


> GEF's suggestion about standing is something that also works well with bad knees, and the "doggy" position is painful. A bonus as well for runts like me. Otherwise I would never get it standing. As, I just cannot hold a 200# +, up against the wall. And I am too short otherwise.
> 
> Peace,
> 2P.


We'll see about that. :batting: 

I've never been intimate with a man even remotely close to my height. Add my bad knees and large frame and you kind of run out of positions -- or so I thought. I've read some very interesting postions here and on other threads. So, I'm very much looking forward to being with a man who is just as vertically challenged as I.

As far as blowjobs, I guess I'm okay. I haven't gone down on many men and those that I have never complained. However, I cannot do it for very long. I have TMJ, so my jaws start to ache after a while. (The length of time depends on the size of his package.) If I try to ignore it due to the pleasure I'm giving, I really pay for it the next day with a stiff and painful jaw. I've never told any man that I have TMJ and that it effects how long I can pleasure him-- I just quit.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

To be honest, I don't have much trouble getting into positions; I can throw my fat around pretty darned well. I, too, am vertically challenged and weigh over 200lbs, but I don't let that stop me...I still get my swirve on! LOL


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

ashmamma84 said:


> To be honest, I don't have much trouble getting into positions; I can throw my fat around pretty darned well. I, too, am vertically challenged and weigh over 200lbs, but I don't let that stop me...I still get my swirve on! LOL



At that weight and at 5' 3" tall, neither did I lol. However, at nearly 360lbs its a whole other ball game (no pun intended)


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> At that weight and at 5' 3" tall, neither did I lol. However, at nearly 360lbs its a whole other ball game (no pun intended)



Oh I believe you--I still have some trouble but it's nothing that I can't handle. Sometimes I get in my own way and that's the only real frustration I have...


----------

